# RPM Gauge/Tachometer for 96 Sentra GXE



## Speqz (Jun 6, 2004)

im just wondering if any aftermarket tachometers were made for this car...the lack of knowin what rpms my engine is runnin at is driving me crazy...any help would be appreciated


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

there's lots of them
Omori makes some cool ones
or try AutoMeter


----------



## Speqz (Jun 6, 2004)

do u know a place where i can order it?


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

http://www.omorimeter.com/tachometer.htm


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

Speqz said:


> im just wondering if any aftermarket tachometers were made for this car...the lack of knowin what rpms my engine is runnin at is driving me crazy...any help would be appreciated


 i got one from pepboys, Super Tach II, its not the greatest looking one.. (doesn't have nice multi color display) but it does the job 
I wonder how those electornic ones with the digital display are..comparing to the analog ones.


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

If you want the best
try
http://www.stackltd.com/tacho1.html

my dream dash
http://www.stackltd.com/streetdash1.html


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

B14_Stealth said:


> I wonder how those electornic ones with the digital display are..comparing to the analog ones.


I have a Nrodskog digital Tach only problem is it measures in increments of 100


----------

